# Abranet vs Autonet



## TonyL (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Folks:

I  noticed that Mirka offers a product (Autonet) that is supposed to be superior to their Abranet, but for automobile finishing. Does any one have experience with the Autonet producy for pens finishing?

Thank you.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Feb 6, 2015)

Tony;
I've got both in my shop.  The Autonet is just as good for pen making as the Abranet.  All the Autonet I have is in 5" discs, and 240 grit.  Let me know if you want a box, I'm sure we could work something out.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you, but I am looking for rolls with grits 320 and greater.


----------



## Wildman (Feb 6, 2015)

I cannot answer your question but found 80-600 grit roll at link provided. From reading the description not sure if will see a whole lot of improvement. 

If could walk into a store and look and see a big difference might help. 

“The new and improved Abranet is Autonet Abranet from MIRKA.” 

https://abrasives-r-us.com/Products_Detail.php?PID=378&CategoryID=115

Hope some more people post their experience with the product.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you. I ordered the Abranet. The gal explained the difference to me and I didn't under her explanation. Thanks for all of your help!


----------

